# Most favorite place to order from 2021-2022??



## Toadenhore (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi guys, this is a new acc. Since I can’t get my old one I started around 2011. I think it’s been open about a year but I haven’t ordered anything in like 5 years went through a divorce, moved ect. Started a new business blew my knee out but I’m back in game now. Steady work nice gym 5 min down road even thinking about getting a second membership at a bigger gym 20 min away to go to a few days a week when I’m over there. So looking for a few pointers on legit good places??


----------

